# Fenstergröße vom Frame ändern - NetBeans



## Marfir (1. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Frame erstellt (per Menü, nicht über Code) und auch schon einige Menüs, Textfelder ect. darauf gesetzt. Jetzt stört es mich aber, dass sich das Frame jedesmal mit 100x80 öffnet. Ich hätts gern etwas größer. 300x300 oder so.

Wenn ich auf Frame - Properties gehe zeit es mir zwar u.a. auch die Fenstergröße (preferredSize, min.Size ect.) an, aber ich kann diese nicht ändern!
Per Code kann ich das Frame auch nicht ansprechen. Er findet den Namen des Frames einfach nicht.

Was mache ich falsch?
Wie kann ich die Fenstergröße ändern?

Gruß,
Marfir

_Edit: L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._
_Edit: Beni hat den Thread noch in IDEs und Tools verschoben._


----------



## Oni (1. Nov 2005)

mit was für einem menü erstellst du das frame? du redest von einer ide? warum schreibst du es nicht direkt wenn dich das stört?


----------



## Beni (1. Nov 2005)

Marfir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Per Code kann ich das Frame auch nicht ansprechen. Er findet den Namen des Frames einfach nicht.



Du benötigst eine Referenz auf das Frame, und rufst dann "setSize" auf.
Dein Problem ist wahrscheinlich das erste, da kann man ohne Code nicht viel sagen. Mal ein Buch zu OOP lesen :wink:


----------



## Marfir (1. Nov 2005)

@ Oni

Sry. Ja ich meine die IDE. Nutze NetBeans IDE 4.1.
Warum soll ich das direkt coden? Per IDE gehts schneller und einfacher. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen dass das jetzt nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen ist?!


@ Beni

Hm und wie soll ich das vorhandene Frame Referenzieren, wenn er den Namen nich kennt?
Hast dun Beispiel?

"Mal ein Buch zu OOP lesen"
Wenn ich das zur Hand hätte müsst ich hier nicht posten.  :wink:


----------



## MPW (1. Nov 2005)

Also, ich nutz zwar nie IDEs aber irgendwo muss doch auch der Quellcode gespeichert werden.
Den öffnest du, baust das setSize(300, 300) ein und fertig ist der lack!


----------



## Oni (1. Nov 2005)

hmm, hab noch nie etwas mit netbeans gemacht, aber ich denke schon das man das einstellen kann wie gross das frame ist.

ansonsten ist es wirklich nicht viel arbeit das selbst zu schreiben oder?

```
public class MeineKlasse extends JFrame{
  public MeineKlasse(){
    setPreferredSize(new Dimension(300,300));
    setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    setVisible(true);
  }
}
```

buch <--

buch2 <--


----------



## Marfir (1. Nov 2005)

@ MPW

Wenn es doch so einfach wäre. Da ist kein Code vom Frame.


@ Oni

Danke aber er kennt das Dimension nicht. :-(


----------



## Oni (1. Nov 2005)

für dimension brauchst du das package awt. dann müsste es klappen. ;-)

import java.awt.*;

oder 

import java.awt.Dimension;


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Nov 2005)

:lol: In NetBeans ist das ganz einfach zu lösen, da brauchst du keinen weiteren Code einsetzen. Wenn das die IDE anbietet, nutze deren Funktionen. Denn benutzerdefinierten Code in den generierten Code zu setzen geht zwar ist aber in NetBeans nicht gleich zu finden und etwas tricky.
1. Projekt öffnen
2. Im Inspector klickst du dann auf das Symbol von deinem JFrame
3. Daraufhin wird dein JFrame im GUI-Builder blau umrandet und der Properties-Editor wird eingeblendet.
4. Der Properties-Editor unterteilt sich in 3 Bereiche (Properties, Events, Code). Klicke in den Code-Bereich.
5. Klicke dort in die JCheckBox hinter _Generate Size_, so dass ein Häkchen angezeigt wird.
6. Klicke in die JComboBox hinter _Form Size Policy_, und wähle dort _Generate Resize Code_
7. Nun ist die benutzerdefinierte Größe aktiviert und du kannst in _Form Size_ nun die größe für deinen JFrame einstellen.

Edit: Es gibt auf jeden Fall Code für deinen Frame. Den findest du, wenn du die Knoten deines Dateibaumes in der NetBeans-Filesystem-Ansicht expandierst. Die Datei (.java) kannst du dann zur Ansicht bzw. zum Editieren und Programmieren per Doppelklick öffnen.


----------



## MPW (1. Nov 2005)

Marfir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ MPW
> 
> Wenn es doch so einfach wäre. Da ist kein Code vom Frame.



Also Entschuldigung mal, aber ist das jetzt Java oder nicht, wenn das Java ist, muss da auch Code sein...kann ja bloß sein, das der versteckt ist oder so, aber da sein muss der schon.

Naja, wie die anderen geschrieben haben, geht's ja auch mit NetBeans selber, du solltest dann diese Lösung preferieren.


----------



## Beni (1. Nov 2005)

Marfir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Beni
> 
> Hm und wie soll ich das vorhandene Frame Referenzieren, wenn er den Namen nich kennt?
> Hast dun Beispiel?
> ...



Ah, ich habe überlesen dass du einen GUI-Builder benutzt... dann ist's natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Marfir (1. Nov 2005)

@ L-ectron-X

Vielen dank! So hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Funzt super. Ich hab zwar immer noch nicht den Code gefunden, den er erstellt, aber per Menü einstellen hat ja geklapt.


@ Oni

Hab ich gemacht. Er hats aber trotzdem nicht gefunden. K.a. wieso.


@ all

Thx!


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Nov 2005)

*mit dem Stuhl rüberroll zur anderen Kiste*
Bei NetBeans 4.1 sieht das ein wenig anders aus.
Wenn du die Form-Datei, also den Gui-Designer im Zugriff hast, müsste unter der JTabbedPane mit dem Namen deines JFrames eine kleine JToolbar sein, in welcher du auch zwei Buttons finden solltest. _Source_ und _Design_, von denen der Design-Button bei dir gerade aktiv sein wird.
Wenn du nun auf den daneben liegenden Source-Button klickst, sollte der Quellcode deines JFrames eingeblendet werden.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, auf den Button _Files_ am linken Fensterrand von NetBeans zu klicken. Jetzt müsste dir dein gemountetes Projektverzeichnis mit jeder Menge Unterverzeichnissen angezeigt werden.
Expandiere jetzt mal das Projektverzeichnis, das Unterverzeichnis _src_ und das Verzeichnis für dein Package.
Dort müsstest du nun sämtliche zum Projekt gehörenden Quelldateien finden, die du auch per Doppelklick öffnen kannst.


----------

